# Pool swimming



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Just a question for those of you who have spoos that swim in pools do you have issues with their skin due to the chemicals used to keep the pool clean? I would love to have my boy be able to use a pool but I was curious how you deal with that and if there are issues it steps you take to avoid issues etc. Thanks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We don't let our dogs swim right after adding chemical (anymore than we would), just rinse them off and let them air dry if we don't have any trials upcoming.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Test the pool chemicals regularly. They have supply kits at our local Leslie pool or pinch a penny. When I was in high school, I had a pool party in my backyard. My dad treated the pool only a few days before and there were some chemical burns. Swimming in a pool that is even slightly chemically imbalanced can lead to dry skin and I suggest rinsing with a hose. Don't forget poodles have long ears so I recommend ear solution after each swim.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so lucky I live near Lake Superior. I even gave up on swimming in pools myself after having skin issues, and even breathing issues in pools. Sadly that only works in the summer


----------

